# Hostel



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2006)

Who saw it?

I thought it was very dark, disturbing, and graphic.

A bit oversexed for my taste(to the point where I was getting bored), and while the character development was pretty lame, I felt bad for them.

It is a movie for all gore-hounds. But if you dont like gore, don't watch it. It is intense too, so its just another genre-flick.

7/10


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 9, 2006)

Already said it, and will say it again, nothing graphic about that shit, sucked on all levels...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2006)

Did we see the same movie?

Must I point out the "Eye" scene, the "Surgery" scene, or the "Chainsaw" scene?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be the judge of it myself.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 9, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Did we see the same movie?
> 
> Must I point out the "Eye" scene, the "Surgery" scene, or the "Chainsaw" scene?



yes, and i have seen much worse...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> yes, and i have seen much worse...



So have I. Cannibal Holocaust, Zombie, Dead Alive, much more than this.

But that doesnt mean this isn't graphic. Plus, the gore looked real.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 10, 2006)

it isnt graphic if you have seen worse, im talking real life too, like the News ...


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Jan 11, 2006)

Pretty sure this was just pertaining to movies Blade. I don't know what people were going in expecting to see in this movie, but there isn't any kind of gore that hasn't been done. The drill might've been new... but chainsaws and surgery are nothing special. The hype of this movie was around how fucking realistic it was. Aside from when his fingers got chopped off (would've passed out from the blood loss since he didn't even wrap the wound properly), the movie featured some of the most careful attention to special effects I think I've ever seen. Blade, I'm not too sure what country you're in, but if you've seen "worse" than this, then you must be near a war-zone. Missing and disembowled limbs, eyes hanging out, and horribly burnt flesh aren't found very far outside of warzones and some of the worst crashes in history. Even so, the news you watch must be pretty shitty if they let horrible images like that on television for children to get traumatized watching.

Sorry, got side-tracked. This movie... I didn't like. There is a very subtle manipulation in this movie that is missed easily. The same center of the brain that controls sexual arrousal also controls how violent we are. This is why soldiers have been known to go on mass rapes after battles and also why if you think about something violent before you fall asleep, 9 times out of 10 you'll have a sexual dream of some sort during the night, and vice versa. Hostel was taken from the "sex em up till they're stimulated - then they'll be craving the violence". I personally didn't find the movie shot well at all. The sexual scenes were almost completely unarrousing and comical at best. The only film more violent than this (and when I say violent, I take realism into account) is the passion, and that movie made me sick to my stomach. Hostel of course did the same. It was poorly written, only acted decently, special effects were something else, but direction and production were total shit. Maybe it's just me, but cute Japanese girls getting eviscerated on screen just kinda ruins the movie for me =_=;.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 11, 2006)

isn't there a hostel sucked topic down the page?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah, but i must make opinion known here..


----------



## king nothing (Apr 25, 2006)

*Hostel?*

Ok so my moms just bought the dvd i watched it and everything but wasnt this a hit??? i mean wow........on the box it says scariest movie ina decade ...YEA right this movie really didnt live up to my expectations..................atall

even though stuff that goes on in the film really does happen


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Yea... That must be the scary thing about it...

Would you ever go all the way to Slovakia to have sex with a couple of beautiful, horny ladies?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2006)

^Yes but that's besides the point.


The movie was nothing more than a slasher flick, that being said I still thought the movie was somewhat creepy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 25, 2006)

That movie sucked. There was so much hype to that shit, I really thought I was in for a treat. I watched that and then only thing I got to enjoy was the crazy amount of nudity and gore, which were only good for five major parts (Japanese girl's eye, Japanese girl train scene, the revenge on the 3 teenagers who were working together, the kid's and the grown ups, and the revenge on the doctor at the end).


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 25, 2006)

It's just German porn essentially.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> ^Yes but that's besides the point.
> 
> 
> The movie was nothing more than a slasher flick, that being said I still thought the movie was somewhat creepy.


But it makes you think twice before getting involved in certain situations.

One of the funny things I noticed about the movie was the actions of the main characters. They were just taking anything they were given (from strangers).

They never found it odd that they were the only ones drinking whilst the girls watched them? Idiots 

It's a slight eye-opener but nothing more than that.


----------



## Slips (Apr 25, 2006)

Another movie billed as the scariest movie ever.....sigh 

One day it will happen I tend to love horror movies and they dont make any decent ones any more


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Another movie billed as the scariest movie ever.....sigh
> 
> One day it will happen I tend to love horror movies and they dont make any decent ones any more


Yea, they don't... Nothing has freaked me out since the Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2006)

Nah wasn't scary but pretty sick if you ask me.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 26, 2006)

This movie was the biggest let down

I thought it was going to be about 2 hrs of straight ppl getting 
tortured and they were going to show everything being all gruesome and bloody

and then I watch it and they show more tits then torture
(which isn't a bad thing)
but that movie sucked and didn't live up to my expectations


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> This movie was the biggest let down
> 
> I thought it was going to be about 2 hrs of straight ppl getting
> tortured and they were going to show everything being all gruesome and bloody
> ...


Too bad...

Was there anything good about the film for you?

I like the fact that one of the guys (the one who didn't wanna have sex) turned out to not be the sole survivor.

I'm glad he was killed because I originally thought that he was the main character.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Too bad...
> 
> Was there anything good about the film for you?
> 
> ...




 i thought the mexican dude was for sure the main guy because ive seen him in various films such as friday night lights lol
didnt like the white fellow to much anyways
i think my favorite scene is when it shows their new zealand friends head on that table lol


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol... New Zealand?

I swear that guy was from Iceland... Are you talking about "King of the Swing"?


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol... New Zealand?
> 
> I swear that guy was from Iceland... Are you talking about "King of the Swing"?


yuh i guess i was wrong


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 26, 2006)

the funniest part is when the little kids kill those 2 guyz in the car for candy


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> the funniest part is when the little kids kill those 2 guyz in the car for candy


Oh shit... I forgot about the runts...

Yea, they reminded me of the runts in City of God. They're a sick breed without fear.

Yea, I like the way how they stared down the car and started chucking bricks...

The funniest part about that is, they only did it for bubblegum.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah, city of god was awesome.  hostel was good for some tit-a-vision. that's about it.  wasn't scary, just disturbing at how these people could just sell people in this day and age.  that car run down towards the end was so great...the whole theater was cheering when that happened.

that hari kari thing w/ the train at the end was foreseable imo.

I think this is a good movie for gore, but not a movie you need to buy.

and no where near the "scariest movie ever or in a decade".


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 27, 2006)

that movie owned so much, my favoirte scene must have been the eyeball scene!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 27, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> that movie owned so much, my favoirte scene must have been the eyeball scene!




Typical 15 year old response to a movie like this.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 27, 2006)

I've seen the movie allmost a year ago or something.
But it wasn't what I expected from it.
The beginning sucks badly !
There isn't much of a plot, all of a sudden ppl start disappearing one folowed by the other.......Verry predictable !
The only thing I liked about it was that the guy @ the end got his revenge !
Stupid movie!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 27, 2006)

It's watchable... Quite cool sometimes.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2006)

it was alright, nothing spectacular, but i won't be visiting eastern europe any time soon.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

You could totally tell Tarentino was involved.  The cheesey gore, rampant nudity, and "gimp" style fetishes... classic Quentin.
I thoght the ending was hilarious, it had a moment from Suicide Club and ended like Resivoire Dogs.
I only enjoyed it because I had just watched Wolf Creek.  Talk aboutcontrast in films.  WC was slow and realistic while Hostel was downright campy.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

I watched this movie with a few friends at one's house. One of us did not make it past the beginning credits and the rest of us were screaming everytime there was a suspenseful part in the movie. 

I thought it was ok on the scary note. What really scares you is the fact that it really happens.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Feb 19, 2007)

If that scare you, you have serious problems... watch "Hannibal holocaust" or one of "guineas pig" series (I recoment the second one "Flowers of flesh and blood") if you want to know how a truely gore film is...


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 20, 2007)

Hatake_Kakashi85 said:


> If that scare you, you have serious problems... watch "Hannibal holocaust" or one of "guineas pig" series (I recoment the second one "Flowers of flesh and blood") if you want to know how a truely gore film is...



I think you mean *Cannibal Holocaust*, the film that got banned for having I believe, the seven second REAL (filmed by someone else) clip of cannibals eating other people.

They un-banned it I believe so I'd pick it up, but anyway onto Hostel...

...Worst film ever. I swear the people who write the blurb's need to take a few steps back and realize what other films have been made that contain the same content. Goriest movie ever? Like hell.

Nothing about this film was really good, it was more following and trying to catch the success of the "Saw" series. You know? Show people being tortured. A lot of it was too cliche for my liking.

I really really really wish I hadn't have bought this, now it's just sitting on my shelf. Never going to be played again..


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 21, 2007)

I really liked Hostel. A little bit creepy was it..


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm.  I didn't think much of the movie. I liked the gore though.
Its funny, when I saw it in theaters, my mum came with, and she fell asleep in it.
And then one day my gran-ma decided to rent it.
I still don't know why she watched it.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 22, 2007)

This movie was pretty bad. 

Although, I was SO happy when he ran the two girls and the guy over.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Typical 15 year old response to a movie like this.



It is!? isntit!? 

I mean im this typical 15 year old who does the typical things a 15 year old would do. well atleast that was then, but you see. I dnt giva a shit about what you say, I like the movies I like. and if I wanna watch for example a classic Lucio Fulci movie then who the fuck cares!? can you answer that for me please


----------



## solidusnake (Feb 25, 2007)

pretty jacked up ya know? messed me up


----------



## Quoll (Feb 27, 2007)

Only parts I liked were when the american kids died(too much of a baby imo) and when the mexican killed the 3 who set em up. I thought that it was a bit silly for them to just happen to be standing in the street during his getaway.


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 27, 2007)

The main lessons of this movie were:
-never turn down a prostitute your friends already paid for, or you'll end up dead
-and always carry an extra pack of bubblegum


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 27, 2007)

My friend and I rented this and Lucky Number Slevin a couple months ago.  We watched the first hour or so of Hostel, got freaked/grossed out and switched over.  Then our other friend _made_ us watch Hostel because she thought we were just being wimps about it.  And then she was as freaked out as we were.

Basically Hostel sucks.  But Lucky Number Slevin's pretty awesome.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

While I would say it wasn't the best done movie, not enough plot for me, the end was satisfying.  And I will probably see #2, not sure why, the first wasn't great, but I will.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry for necrobumping but i finally seen the movie

i found it all right..some of the parts made my stomache qeezy (that never happened before and i saw every saw movie)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet! A 2 year old thread! 

This was an overrated porno with some snuff at the tail-end. Nothing more.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with you, when i watched it i fell asleep. i felt peaceful and safe.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> It's just German porn essentially.


 
The thread should've been closed here.


----------

